# Er, a question about romance?



## Catwoman76 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi I have been shopping at the same store for years and the past couple of years I have been chatting to a man who works there.  He seems nice and a couple of months ago, when I was in the bread aisle talkng to a couple, he came along and had a bit of a laugh with us and said 'I want to give my phone No but then I got SO embarrassed, laughed, went bright red and rushed off like a silly girl.
 I asked him 2 weeks ago if he could put one of my leaflets in his local shop where he lives, anyway someone else tried to help. they lived nearer to me,so the leaflet has my phone number on it, the man in question did ring to say that the shop wouldn't take it and I thanked him, and thanked him again when I saw him in the supermarket.
The question is I'm not sure about contacting him, because I'm very shy when it comes to things like that.   I do have a sms on my land line, so I could send him a text, I don't know what to do.
With all the medical problems I have been experiencing, I don't know if I should go ahead or just go for it before I get too decrepied 
I do talk myself out of things, I'm not to bad in agroup or with someone I know well, but on a one to one basis, not good.  Any good adive or suggestions anyone?  I hope you are all having a good day best wishes Sheena x


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheena ask yourself what do I have to lose and what could I gain and there is your answer!!

Such a sweet story for us but I should imagine painful for you.

I wouldn't think about it much more - just ask. He is single isn't he?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 3, 2011)

cant really offer any good advice, but i hope you take the plinge and ask him out............

everyone deserves some happiness..........

good luck....


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena.

I would pluck up as much courage as you can and go for it. Could you maybe write a short note and hand it to him in the supermarket ?

If he's shy, he probably just needs to know you won't turn him down. Once he knows you're happy to go out somewhere, he can ask away !

Good luck if you decide to do it. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheena you have nothing to lose by giving things a go, take it as your own pace and if things dont seem right then you know nothing more will come of it, you never know he could be just what you need in your life sweet.Good luck and do let us know how things progress.


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

good luck sheena ...everyone needs some love and happiness ....what the h*** xxx he might be as shy as you ....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys for your lovely replies, I 'm pretty positive he is on his own and I know he has a daughter and grandchild. I have his mobile number, so I would rather text him than pass him a note, if you know what I mean. I could text him tonight and maybe say something like,' I forgot to tell you that my landline sends and recieves texts' and if I don't hear from him in a couple of days, well at least I've tried.
 I will have to tell myself to just do it and see what happens, but my tummy is churning over just thinking about it  I will have a cup of tea first, for courage!!!!!!! love to you all Sheena
I will keep you posted about what I do.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck Sheena, I hope he sends a nice reply!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Go for it Sheena - and don't panic if he doesn't answer straight away - my hubby is one of those who looks at his mobile once a week!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just texted him  Sheena 

The phone just rang, it was him, but I missed it, oh I'm getting the colliewobbles now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I just texted him  Sheena
> 
> The phone just rang, it was him, but I missed it, oh I'm getting the colliewobbles now!!!!!!!!



Eek! Try to stay calm, cool and sophisticated


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

You mean you didn't sellotape the phone to yourself!!!!
As Alan says stay calm...at least he came straight back to you.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 3, 2011)

Try another text to say you missed it but you'll make sure you answer the next one. If I were him, I'd be worrying that I'd done something wrong in ringing. 

Rob


----------



## hotchop (Apr 3, 2011)

hey go girl! we are only here once.. make the most of every opportunity


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 3, 2011)

O how exciting. Drop him another text and say sorry you missed his call.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 3, 2011)

Oooh! I hope he calls back! 

Now with my sensible head on....and yes I do have one! If he asks you out make sure it's somewhere public and that you let someone know where you're going. Obvious I know but we sometimes forget to be sensible when we're excited. Good luck!!!  XXXXXX


----------



## katie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is too exciting  Goodluck Sheena!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Eek! Try to stay calm, cool and sophisticated



Hi after about 25 minutes I still hadn't rung him back so I did text him and say sorry I took a while to get back to you but I looking for a school payment card urgently ( I was, but it didn't take long) I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't call back 
 I told Tia this morning what I did and I said I know I'm hopeless, she said I wasn't, but I know I am, I think I'm getting worse with age.  Even if he does call back, the mad fool!, I won't know what to say and I get flustered and awkward. Oh woe is me 
 Thanks for your lovely responses, especially from the men, as you can step into his shoes and see the situation from his side.  Take care best wishes Sheena x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 4, 2011)

Ask him if he'd like to meet for a coffee/tea sometime. It's a nice safe thing and there'd be other people around. I don't think you should let anything stop you and good luck too. 

I met my current OH at time when life couldn't have been much worse, he didn't let that stop him and we've been together now for a long time. Life doesn't give you these chances very often and you should really grab them while you have the chance.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend of mine used to have a saying:     "don't die wondering...."  

On that cheerful note - go for it - but stay safe whatever you decide.

Hugs


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 4, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Ask him if he'd like to meet for a coffee/tea sometime. It's a nice safe thing and there'd be other people around. I don't think you should let anything stop you and good luck too.
> 
> I met my current OH at time when life couldn't have been much worse, he didn't let that stop him and we've been together now for a long time. Life doesn't give you these chances very often and you should really grab them while you have the chance.



Aaaahhhh thanks Alison, I really will try, but I do find it very difficult.  best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Apr 5, 2011)

Sheena anything more to report? x


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes we want to know! We need to know! 

I'm sitting here with a bucket of popcorn and soppy music in the background.

(sorry, by the way. It's the incurable romantic in me coming out .... ish).

Andy


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Yes we want to know! We need to know!
> 
> I'm sitting here with a bucket of popcorn and soppy music in the background.
> 
> ...



Hi  I decided to text him this morning,just in case he didn't get the Sunday text and I had a phone call from his number at 1pm today.  It was his financee wanting to know why I am texting F**** and how I got his number.  I told the lady about the business card for the shop window's and I kept appologising to her saying I didn't know he had a financee and that I wouldn't call or text again and again, said I was sorry. 
 I feel such a fool all the times he has spoken to me and asked me if I go out or have a drink and then in the bread aisle saying to the other people I am would like to give her my phone number, so NO I don't think I am at fault, I am just so dissapointed, he never mentioned a partner to me at all.
I feel pretty angry towards him at the moment, what a jerk he is.  I think I will never find a decent, honest, faithful man  So that's it then ( ps I did say to the lady 'I think F**** needs to do some explaining) poor woman! BFN Love and best wishes to you all Sheena


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh darn, now I feel guilty for egging you on. Just remember it's not your fault he's a (choose your own expletive). Make sure you run your trolley over his foot next time you're in the supermarket.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 6, 2011)

That outcome must of been unexpected.......I am shocked, you will look back at this and laugh, hopefully.........

Next time, take a deep breath and make your intentions clear.............


----------



## Copepod (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry this time it didn't work out, Catwoman, but it's not alway like that, so please don't give up hope. Sounds like you dealt with things very well and fairly.


----------



## katie (Apr 6, 2011)

Sheena, although this isn't the right way to do things, he could be deeply unhappy in his relationship and be very fond of you.  

It must have been awful when you had to speak to the fiance, but don't dwell on it - it definitely wasn't your fault. Don't let it stop you in future, if you don't take a risk you will never know what can happen.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been with the same woman since childhood, but am reliably informed that love doesn't come easy to those that are looking. It tends to get you by suprise.

your suprise will come just be patient.


P.S you could start a dating thread for all the singles on here to compare notes, hints and tips.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi  I decided to text him this morning,just in case he didn't get the Sunday text and I had a phone call from his number at 1pm today.  It was his financee wanting to know why I am texting F**** and how I got his number.  I told the lady about the business card for the shop window's and I kept appologising to her saying I didn't know he had a financee and that I wouldn't call or text again and again, said I was sorry.
> I feel such a fool all the times he has spoken to me and asked me if I go out or have a drink and then in the bread aisle saying to the other people I am would like to give her my phone number, so NO I don't think I am at fault, I am just so dissapointed, he never mentioned a partner to me at all.
> I feel pretty angry towards him at the moment, what a jerk he is.  I think I will never find a decent, honest, faithful man  So that's it then ( ps I did say to the lady 'I think F**** needs to do some explaining) poor woman! BFN Love and best wishes to you all Sheena



Thanks for your replys, no I won't dwell on it, but if he is that unhappy then he should get out of the relationship, it's hard, but we have to do it at some time.  As for running over his foot with the trolley, well, I shall leave the physical stuff to his financee.
All he had to do was to text me and say,' please do not text or call me again sorry' and that would of been the end of it, but he didn't. 
I don't go out looking for anyone, it would be nice, if a nice man came along,
 but I'm not holding my breath never mind. 
 I hope you all had a lovely day in the sunshine, it was very hot here and did more gardening this morning.  Have a good day all, with love from Sheena


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 6, 2011)

What a twonk!  Him I mean not you. If he's not happy he should end that relationship before looking for another. In time you'll see you've had a lucky escape there. But please don't dwell on it, or let it put you off trying again. It's his loss, and I wouldn't want to be in his shoes when his partner catches up with him.....wouldn't mind being a fly on the wall though. I hope she gives him a hard time. XXXXX


----------



## vince13 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can recommend dog-walking !  I met my hubby as he was walking his dog morning and evening when I was going to/coming home from the office.

You can smile at the mut (the dog I mean !) and transfer that smile up to the holder of the lead............nearly 13 years later hubby says that walking the dog was the most dangerous thing he ever did - who knows, it might work for you as well.

Sorry the chap you met turned out to be such a Tw**.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> What a twonk!  Him I mean not you. If he's not happy he should end that relationship before looking for another. In time you'll see you've had a lucky escape there. But please don't dwell on it, or let it put you off trying again. It's his loss, and I wouldn't want to be in his shoes when his partner catches up with him.....wouldn't mind being a fly on the wall though. I hope she gives him a hard time. XXXXX



I would love to be a fly on the wall too, I wonder what lies he will spinning her making out it was all my fault.  As I have said before never mind, it's just part of life.  Thanks Blythespirit ( I LOVE your name)  Sheena x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2011)

vince13 said:


> I can recommend dog-walking !  I met my hubby as he was walking his dog morning and evening when I was going to/coming home from the office.
> 
> You can smile at the mut (the dog I mean !) and transfer that smile up to the holder of the lead............nearly 13 years later hubby says that walking the dog was the most dangerous thing he ever did - who knows, it might work for you as well.
> 
> Sorry the chap you met turned out to be such a Tw**.



Funny thing is vince the leaflets were about Dog Walking.  I love animals I am always petting a dog, a cat, looking at birds in the trees, squirrels and of course the Honey Bee that landed on my hand.  I don't think animals have this much trouble - or do they ? lol Thanks vince, best wishes Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Sheena, I'm sorry it worked out this way. You really weren't to know though. I hope you find someone more worthy of your trusting and caring nature


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Sheena, I'm sorry it worked out this way. You really weren't to know though. I hope you find someone more worthy of your trusting and caring nature



Here, here! 

There are nice blokes out there. Honest! They may take a little finding though.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aah Sheena - what a blow.
I wonder why the fiancee was checking his phone! I guess that tells us something about his relationship.

Well done for being brave and making a move - at least you know now and could have been wondering if ..for months if you hadn't.

I would hold your head up high if you see him - you have done nothing wrong. The best thing is to let him know he is not important to you!

As for love - it will come one day and when you least expect it.

Forgive me for saying this, but don't let it make you bitter. There are some very nice men out there!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 6, 2011)

aww sheena

Don't give up as there is a nice man out there..  But it will happen when you least expect it...

17 months ago I went to one of the most romatic/fairy tale weddings ever

It was my nephews he didn't find love until he was 41 both him and his wife had excepted being singletons before they met each other...

And it was dogs that brought them together..

Di is a country lass and walked her dog on the hills every day, my brother-in-law met her when his was walking his dog they got nattering over the weeks, when my BIL realised that she was single he dragged Gareth my nephew out with him one saturday morning the rest is history lol..

And has a dog owner myself you find that people/strangers will stop and speak I have spoken to more people since the day I got Jones than for many years before!

P.S

Good tip for getting a dog, get an unsual looking dog, something like Jones a German Shepherd cross with a Corgi, so he's all colouring and looks like a shepherd with ickle Corgi legs and floppy down ears...   A real show stopper we are know and regnoised via Jones LOL


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> aww sheena
> 
> Don't give up as there is a nice man out there..  But it will happen when you least expect it...
> 
> ...



Thank you all I really appreciate your lovely messages.  No it certainly wont make be bitter, it's just one of those things.
I can't get another dog, my Holly died in 1998, and now we have 3 cats.  I don't have the room or the money for another pet.  Jones sounds lovely
When I go shopping tomorrow, hopefully I won't see him walking about, he's not even worth a glance lol. 
 Hope everyone has a lovely day today in the sunshine, I'm off to the dentist soon to get my teeth/ Gums calculated!!!!! BFN  lots of love Sheena x


----------



## Copepod (Apr 7, 2011)

*not just dogs*

Cats can bring people together - usually when they disappear from home and you have to deliver notes and put up posters.

And they are a good way of checking someone is compatible. When my sister and boyfriend told our parents they wanted to get married, the first thing my dad said was "don't get cats too soon" - they hadn't even mentioned getting cat(s), but he obviously decided that my sister couldn't be happy with someone who wouldn't consider having a cat. They've been married nearly 20 years, so are on their second pair of cats now. I also checked my partner's views of cats - we've had one nearly as long as we've been together; she's nearly 10 years old.


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

I've just been reading through this thread Sheena, I'm so sorry this one didnt work out, but like everyone else has said - its not your fault.

Perhaps you should start a thread on here asking for a date - after all, you already know most of the folks on here - come on all you single blokes, ask Sheena on a date 

PS, are you single Andy, you old romantic you with your popcorn and soppy music


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

What a great idea Klocky Alan you should think of setting up a dating part o the section, im sure love can be found amongst the test strips and insulin pens.


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> What a great idea Klocky Alan you should think of setting up a dating part o the section, im sure love can be found amongst the test strips and insulin pens.



Is Alan single


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Is Alan single



Yes I think so, but his special someone would have to live up to Kate Bush I think she is the only one for him


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Awww would be lovely to have somebody meet through this site and find lurve

Plus all us ladies might have to buy a hat!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Awww would be lovely to have somebody meet through this site and find lurve
> 
> Plus all us ladies might have to buy a hat!!!!!



Yeah it would, hay if Al dont like the idea we can become Cillas all on our own


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yes I think so, but his special someone would have to live up to Kate Bush I think she is the only one for him



I'm sure Sheena would be willing to get a new hair do


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah it would, hay if Al dont like the idea we can become Cillas all on our own



Calm down, calm down - what's it all about Alfie?


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 7, 2011)

So disappointed with the ending, such a shame, would have made a great tv short play?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Iv'e just returned home from helping at a childrens club and there was a call at 6.31pm, the number is a mobile number and it looks like HIS number ( I remember the last 4 digits) I don't know if it is him or her, and why are they phoning me? Sheena x


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Iv'e just returned home from helping at a childrens club and there was a call at 6.31pm, the number is a mobile number and it looks like HIS number ( I remember the last 4 digits) I don't know if it is him or her, and why are they phoning me? Sheena x



I'd ignore it Sheena


----------



## Klocky (Apr 7, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> So disappointed with the ending, such a shame, would have made a great tv short play?



Who knows if the story's over yet Vic - Sheena might yet meet the man of her dreams - courtesy of this site


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm good Q why is he ringing, maybe he wants to explain for himself, maybe they have spilt over it or maybe its her wanting more info it could be anything.I would agree with Klocky ignore it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 7, 2011)

Sheena

I very much doubt if it's the girlfriend, as I suspect she's got your number well marked as by the sounds of it he's not  the most reliable men in the world!  More like it's him trying to come up with some excusses or two..  Perhaps a spill about being missunderstood and unhappy, but he doesn't have the heart to her her...  List goes on 

I would be half tempted to answer it, and let him say his piece then say, sorry mate but cheating isn't a trait that I find indearing in a bloke! Bog off

P.S

I've added the hounds to my advatar Ellie is the German shepherd (lot bigger now as that was taken when she was 7 months old) and Jone my German Shepherd is the little cute fella on the right


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I'd ignore it Sheena



Bless you all, thanks so much, I have decided to ignore it, if it rings again( I don't think I could waste 1 minute on him, or her).  I have also decided not to shop there tomorrow, I'm going to go further down the road, about 15 mins away, I've always wanted to go, but never had, I think it's Lidl? Anyway I will have Tia and Grace tomorrow so I can take the pushchair. Thanks - you lovely people, it such a relief to be able to get advice and support.  Lots of love Sheena xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

